# Can pollution affect your skin?



## shootout (Sep 1, 2008)

I've lived in a small town my entire life, and I've only ever had skin problems around my time of the month.
I moved to the city last weekend, and in that one week my skin has gotten worse than it's ever been!
It's been extremely oily and shiny, and I've had more concentrated zits than ever before!
Help!?


----------



## kimmy (Sep 2, 2008)

yes, pollution can effect your skin. i don't know that there's anything you can do to combat it though, other than regular cleansing and exfoliating.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 2, 2008)

Yes, pollution can affect your skin.
Check into getting something that cleanses well, keeps it hydrated, and protects against free radicals.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Sep 2, 2008)

Antioxidants and detoxing your skin. I take nice lukewarm showers and loofah the crud out of myself on a regular basis and drink plenty of fluids, more water then anything else. Make sure you shower before bed so all that nastiness does not clog up your pores. And do not touch your face unless you have clean hands.


----------



## enjoybeingagirl (Sep 2, 2008)

Yes! It can change your skin.  Like you, I moved from a small town to a city and I find that my skin is a lot different.  A long with a daily cleansing routine (morning and night) you need an antioxidant serum.  I have good luck with Bioelements Urban Detox: Bioelements Product Portfolio - Urban Detox

There are other product on the market.  Look for moisturizing products with Vitamins A, C, and E.


----------



## _Ella_ (Sep 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_Antioxidants and detoxing your skin. I take nice lukewarm showers and loofah the crud out of myself on a regular basis and drink plenty of fluids, more water then anything else. Make sure you shower before bed so all that nastiness does not clog up your pores. And do not touch your face unless you have clean hands._

 

Ditto that. Antioxidants are very important for skincare.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Sep 2, 2008)

Yup.. Its not just only your skin you need to worry about but your internal well being as well =[.  But unfortunately we cant do anything to stop it.


----------



## shootout (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone!
I've been doing most of what everyone is saying, except I need to get something with antioxidants. 
I'm totally going to check out that Bioelements Urban Detox, it sounds pretty good!
Thanks again!


----------



## athena123 (Sep 2, 2008)

You've received some pretty good advice already, especially about drinking plenty of water, exfoliation and clean hands. Plenty of internal antioxidants are pretty crucial as well; if you're not eating plenty of fruits, veggies and leafy greens, be sure to take whole food based vitamin supplements and focus on Vit C and E. Omega 3-6-9 is crucial as well. 

Topic products that contain Vit. C, or alpha lipoic Acid is another possibility to consider for your skincare routine. I use a 20% Vit. C serum and although I've never seen any dramatic results, it's for preventative measures and to beef up my own ability to fight free radicals. I drink a lot of green and roobios tea throughout the day as well because I live in a pretty polluted area. 

Other aspects of overall health that can affect skin health is your mental/spiritual well-being. I can't stress this enough, de-stress  yourself by whatever means suit you best!


----------



## jaclynashley (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh yes it does !
I went to Puerto Rico (I live in Las Vegas) for the whole Summer and boy did my skin *BREAKOUT* !
It must be those big trucks they're always driving .
I suggest alot of water and cleansing of the face .
Good luck !


----------



## infernalmachine (Sep 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shootout* 

 
_I've lived in a small town my entire life, and I've only ever had skin problems around my time of the month.
I moved to the city last weekend, and in that one week my skin has gotten worse than it's ever been!
It's been extremely oily and shiny, and I've had more concentrated zits than ever before!
Help!?_

 
it's more likely that the climate is different and is affecting you.  is it more humid in the city where you are, compared to your hometown?

pollution would not affect your skin so quickly or so dramatically.


----------



## shootout (Sep 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *athena123* 

 
_You've received some pretty good advice already, especially about drinking plenty of water, exfoliation and clean hands. Plenty of internal antioxidants are pretty crucial as well; if you're not eating plenty of fruits, veggies and leafy greens, be sure to take whole food based vitamin supplements and focus on Vit C and E. Omega 3-6-9 is crucial as well. 

Topic products that contain Vit. C, or alpha lipoic Acid is another possibility to consider for your skincare routine. I use a 20% Vit. C serum and although I've never seen any dramatic results, it's for preventative measures and to beef up my own ability to fight free radicals. I drink a lot of green and roobios tea throughout the day as well because I live in a pretty polluted area. 

Other aspects of overall health that can affect skin health is your mental/spiritual well-being. I can't stress this enough, de-stress  yourself by whatever means suit you best!_

 
Thanks for the advice! I do eat lots of fruits, veggies, and leafy greens, so I think I'm pretty good on the vitamins, but I'll definitely think about a supplement if I seem to need more! 

I've never even thought about the stress aspect of it. I just started college (why I moved to the city), so I guess it's definitely possible that stress is getting to me. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jaclynashley* 

 
_Oh yes it does !
I went to Puerto Rico (I live in Las Vegas) for the whole Summer and boy did my skin *BREAKOUT* !
It must be those big trucks they're always driving .
I suggest alot of water and cleansing of the face .
Good luck ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I had a friend who went to Puerto Rico, and she said the same thing! 

I do drink lots of water, and I cleanse twice a day.
Thank you!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *infernalmachine* 

 
_it's more likely that the climate is different and is affecting you. is it more humid in the city where you are, compared to your hometown?

pollution would not affect your skin so quickly or so dramatically._

 
Actually it's a lot less humid here than where I lived before. And my hometown is only like 3 hours away, so I'm not sure if the climate could change enough to change my skin like this.
Thanks!



*So I have another question. What exactly are free radicals, and why don't I want them?*


----------



## hhunt2 (Sep 6, 2008)

Polution can even cause long term effects/problems on your skin.

In our bodies, we have antioxidants (naturally produced).  When were exposed to toxins, polution, drugs/smoking, sun burns, junk food, etc., it causes our antioxidants to become "free radicals". Meaning what "protects" our bodies are damaged (like, our bodies army is dying).
Without antioxidants, were not healthy and our skin won't be healthy either.

So, taking care of your body inside and out is the best thing. 
Oh yeah, here's another thought. My husband eats a lot of bad food, and he has bad skin. My husbands ex does drugs, and she looks like she's 40 now (considering she's only 21). I have friends who tan alot (they burn often too), and wrinkles are starting to show. 

Another thing, I have clients who have told me that they noticed Omega 3 (fish oils) deminished their kids acne within a month. Taking supplements (espically well-filtered fish oils) do wonders for the skin & body.


----------



## Glowingsunshine55 (Jun 4, 2020)

shootout said:


> I've lived in a small town my entire life, and I've only ever had skin problems around my time of the month.
> I moved to the city last weekend, and in that one week my skin has gotten worse than it's ever been!
> It's been extremely oily and shiny, and I've had more concentrated zits than ever before!
> Help!?



It's probably effecting your lungs and stomach more than it is your skin. I'd recommend wearing a face mask or respirator.


----------

